# Is it a bad time to become an apprentice?



## kwez (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd really like to get into the trades. I've always wanted a career working with my hands and I'm getting some experience by helping build a friend's home at the moment. I'll also finish my bachelors in August-- the degree is nice I guess, but having worked desk jobs for so long, I feel as though I'm going to lose my mind unless my job is destroying the desk or building it :no:

I'd like to do carpentry. I'm in Chicago and the union's apprenticeship program ain't so bad.

Thing is, I've got an uncle who is IBEW and he's been laid off for a year and a half. He's telling me not to go into the trades because work has disappeared with the economy the way it is.

What do you think? Should I go for it? Will there be more work in 4-5 years or should I just find another desk job? :blink:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

It's all in what you believe is best. No-one here, or anywhere can tell you what that is. YOU have to figure it out on your own.
That said, why wouldn't now be the right time to become an apprentice? Of course times are tough right now... what better time to learn? Is it better to learn now, while times are tough? Or when things pick up, and money starts happening again? 

An apprentices wage really won't change, or be in that much of a demand. There's always someone wanting to huff some boards, or dig some holes. But a SKILLED, KNOWLEDGEABLE worker? They can easily have the upper hand when negotiating. Not to mention the amount of guys out there right now that are REALLY HIGHLY skilled, and willing to train the right person.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It's never a bad time to become an aprentice... its a bad time finding someone who will put you on the payroll.

Good luck


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

If it is what you want to do I would go for it.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

good luck


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Never a bad time to learn. You have to start sometime.

If you can't get in to an apprentice program book learn yourself.
Try Habitat for Humanity.

I've worked with Carpenters & Sparkies that had Masters degrees & Phd's. Construction got them through college, they liked it & stuck with it.

You can always go back to some sort of desk job, but until you try a trade you'll never know............Good Luck


----------



## kwez (Jun 16, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> It's all in what you believe is best. No-one here, or anywhere can tell you what that is. YOU have to figure it out on your own.
> That said, why wouldn't now be the right time to become an apprentice? Of course times are tough right now... what better time to learn? Is it better to learn now, while times are tough? Or when things pick up, and money starts happening again?
> 
> An apprentices wage really won't change, or be in that much of a demand. There's always someone wanting to huff some boards, or dig some holes. But a SKILLED, KNOWLEDGEABLE worker? They can easily have the upper hand when negotiating. Not to mention the amount of guys out there right now that are REALLY HIGHLY skilled, and willing to train the right person.



You're right. It'd be best for me to learn while times are tough so I can be there when work starts picking back up. The UBC is still taking apprentices up here, I just keep hearing that it'll be easy for me as an apprentice (cheap labor) but once I get journey I'd be out of work since a lot of the housing market is down and out.

I'm eager to learn and get dirty, don't mind doing whatever it takes. I just need to know that I'm going to be able to support a family in the future. If so- then I'm all in.


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

kwez said:


> You're right. It'd be best for me to learn while times are tough so I can be there when work starts picking back up. The UBC is still taking apprentices up here, I just keep hearing that it'll be easy for me as an apprentice (cheap labor) but once I get journey I'd be out of work since a lot of the housing market is down and out.
> 
> I'm eager to learn and get dirty, don't mind doing whatever it takes. I just need to know that I'm going to be able to support a family in the future. If so- then I'm all in.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/future-carpentry-94112/

This thread will give you good incentive to start your career in carpentry. The hard part is figuring yourself out, and finding a company you can relate with. Ive been doing carpentry for the last 5 years (briefly tried out other trades, as well as lay offs, but summer was always carpentry,) and just 6 months ago finally found a good company (15 yrs in biz,) that shares my love of the trade, and my care for doing things right. 

Now i am beginning an apprenticeship, and can see myself staying with this outfit untill i am ready to do my own. At which point, there will be next to no skilled carpenters in my area, as they are all getting old and close to retirement, the customers who want to know their project is in good hands will be all mine. I think its a grand time to begin an apprenticeship.


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

Here in Sweden we got good times in construction now ,but it´s hard for the apprentices (spelling?) to get a job. Most companys want well educated mid 30s construction workers. 

I dont understand how the companys gonna have workers when the old timers retire. 



The pay for a carpenter is between 25-35 $ But the State take 30% in tax 

Cheers from Sweden


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Fredrik.E said:


> Here in Sweden we got good times in construction now
> Cheers from Sweden


Bro,, you're young, pack up go to Sweden, have funn, I hear there's lots of hot chicks:whistling


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

we got lots of chick that are fine as h*ll

when we had adepression in construction the state gave the HO tax reduction if they needed some work on the houses so the construction only had a short depression.

like some said before ,there is no bad time to become a apprentice but to get a job is harder


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Fredrik.E said:


> we got lots of chick that are fine as h*ll


Ah yes when I was a young man with out a care in the world:whistling The Swiss and Swedish ladies were my favorite tourist:whistling


----------



## dujow (Mar 2, 2011)

I am beginning my search for a legitimate apprenticeship in carpentry! Bad time or not, it's something I want to do so I'd better get a move on if I want to finish it before my hair turns grey.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Good Luck. Its always good to see young guys who WANT to become proficient in a trade. Find a good company and stick with it.

I recommend Measure Once,Cut Twice by Norm Abrahms, and The Very Efficient Carpenter by Larry Haun as good starter books. Subscribe to Fine Woodworking. JAW


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*jlc*

A good magizine besides FINE HB.would be THE JOURNAL OF LIGHT CONSTRUCTION (JLC).


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

fjn said:


> A good magizine besides FINE HB.would be THE JOURNAL OF LIGHT CONSTRUCTION (JLC).


Amen, amen, and double AMEN!


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it's a great idea to do an apprenticeship. Even if you can't get full time work with it in your area right away, over your lifetime there will be good paying employment opportunites, as well as the option of working for yourself (more work but generally more money) 

Also the thing about being a carpenter is, if you do end up being laid off one day, you can always go out on your own, get small jobs to pay the bills; a good carpenter can always find someone who needs something done. A white collar worker however, generally will have less options, IMO.


----------

